# Help needed for treatment on yellow Galac PDF



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Today i was feeding my frog and i saw this poor fellow like this...
Can anyone ID what wrong with it , what the casue of it and any treatment for it?
It looks like something red and soft (could it be its intestine)is coming out from it asshole...
i have got silver sulfadiazine will it help if i apply ?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks like a prolapse.
Keep him in quarantine and e-mail Dr. Frye.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Awwww, poor guy. I've never seen this happen to a dart. I hope you can treat him and get him better.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> It looks like a prolapse.
> Keep him in quarantine and e-mail Dr. Frye.


i had already quarantine it... prolapse , any treatment for it?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a friend who has this happen fairly often to a frog she has. I know she treats it, but I'm not sure how. Maybe some of the more experienced froggers will chime in with a treatment for your little guy.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Is the frog fat or there is a lot of fluid retention going on with it? Prolapses are a medical emergency and can be treated but in many cases if the underlying cause is not treated the frog will either prolapse again or in the worst case scenario die. 
The prolapse itself has to be treated and returned properly inside the frog (doing this improperly can also kill the frog).. if not returned the tissue everted from the cloaca can eventually die.. If the underlying cause is due to something like a septicemia, then that has to be treated or the prolapse can't be treated. 
See for http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html 

You really need to talk to a vet about this.. 

Ed


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Ed said:


> Is the frog fat or there is a lot of fluid retention going on with it? Prolapses are a medical emergency and can be treated but in many cases if the underlying cause is not treated the frog will either prolapse again or in the worst case scenario die.
> The prolapse itself has to be treated and returned properly inside the frog (doing this improperly can also kill the frog).. if not returned the tissue everted from the cloaca can eventually die.. If the underlying cause is due to something like a septicemia, then that has to be treated or the prolapse can't be treated.
> See for http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html
> 
> ...


Hi the frog is a bit fat but how do u se it was water retentionin frogs?
Anyway was was reading through the forum .. some say u can soak it in sugar water,if yes for how long and how much sugar to put with?
Also i was saw prep H , what is that?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Is the frog bloated? 

Ed


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

look like abit.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

prep H = Preparation H (an over-the-counter hemorrhoid treatment for humans)

So...overeating and fluid retention cause this?

I can see how to avoid the overeating...but how do you avoid fluid retention before something like this happens?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Crazy frog said:


> look like abit.


 
If the frog is retaining fluids then the prolapse is probably a symptom of a greater problem such as a bacterial infection that is preventing the frog from correctly osmoregulating. If this is the case then treating the prolapse doesn't do anything for the larger problem which is causing the prolapse as that condition is pushing the prolapsed tissues out. Those are real medical emergencies for the frog. 

Ed


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

The frog is still feeding at the moment and I would want to try to save it but there are no reptiles vets in the area which I stay,unless its 15hrs drive away..would you be able to suggest a way to treat it?
Thanks


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, woke up today and found that the prolapse is gone... The frog is feeding and not bloated at the moment...is there anything I can do to prevent it from coming back again... I actually book an appt with a vet already..should I still bring it down?
Anyway thanks for the info too.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have read that it sometimes will resolve itself. I'm no expert though.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

The same fellow has prolapse agan and this time round worst... it seem double the size.... what can i do now??


----------

